# Our new baby



## kathyd (Nov 8, 2008)

It's only been 2 weeks since Bodger picked us and we picked him, but it seemed like an eternity. Last night I picked him up. It was a long day for both of us - we didn't get home until nearly midnight, but we made it home safely and got a few hours sleep and we're all settling in. Murphy seems to really like him but he's a bit overwhelmed by her size, I think. 

Here are a few pictures taken today.


----------



## gwtwmum2 (Sep 14, 2008)

Awww - so sweet! Congrats to you on your precious little one. I know you waited a long time.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Awwwww, I can't wait to see more pics as he grows. What a sweet looking little dog!!


----------



## mandi (May 13, 2009)

Is Bodger a Standard or other size? They are both so beautiful!


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

He is adorable! I showed my hubby and he was like "aww that puppy has a mowhawk!" LOL He is really cute congrats I am so happy he is finally home. Are there 2 varieties of Bedlington like there are 3 for poodles?????? I thought there was only 1...I know that there are 2 colors, now that you have explained it, but are there 2 sizes as well?


----------



## kathyd (Nov 8, 2008)

Thanks for the replies, everyone. We think he's pretty darn adorable. There are no varieties in Bedlingtons. It's just the one size. I can't get over how tiny he is, especially compared to Murphy. We got her at 13 weeks and she was already the size of a full grown Bedlington.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

LoL, Isn't it funny how different getting one puppy can be from getting another? I can't wait to see more pics!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_That's just adorable. Congratulations on your long awaited puppy! I just love his Mohawk!
_


----------



## T o d d (Sep 25, 2007)

Wow so tiny in comparison and looks so snuggly... is he snuggly or not yet?


----------



## kathyd (Nov 8, 2008)

T o d d said:


> Wow so tiny in comparison and looks so snuggly... is he snuggly or not yet?


He's very snuggly, Todd. I think if he had his preference he'd be carried around most of the time. He even likes being held like a baby - on his back.

He's settling in very well and he and Murphy are really enjoying each other. It will be nice when he's bigger and it's easier for them to play together, though. She still gets a bit too excited and plays too rough once in a while. But they've started to settle down in the evenings and have a chew on something. Murphy still has a hard time allowing him to have any of the chews, but she's getting better at sharing. Here are a couple of pictures of how they hang out after supper.


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

He is SO CUTE! I love his little mohawk! :biggrin:

So when will he start his coat/color change?


----------



## kathyd (Nov 8, 2008)

AgilityIG said:


> He is SO CUTE! I love his little mohawk! :biggrin:
> 
> So when will he start his coat/color change?


I love his mohawk, too! His coat is already starting to change. He's more charcoal than black now and he's lighter underneath. They're supposed to completely clear by a year.


----------



## spoofan (Dec 11, 2008)

I completely missed this.
Congratulations!!!
He is adorable.


----------

